# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Chat room on this site

## CeCe

I'm anxious to use it. It's difficult! The people are very nice and everything, however I can never think of anything to say. Anyone with me?

----------


## anonymid

I haven't bothered trying to use it. Chat rooms just aren't for me. Real-time group socializing has never been something I'm comfortable with, whether online or in real life.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

It's understandable for one to feel anxious about chat rooms. It's just one of the many outlets we can use on this site, so don't feel bad if you don't feel comfortable joining it. But you're always welcome!  ::D:  I tend to frequent our site's chat room.  ::D:

----------


## Cam

I usually go in there while I'm doing other things, like studying or watching TV. I talk sometimes but for the most part I linger  ::D:

----------


## Member11

> I tend to *frequent* our site's chat room.



Thats putting it lightly. I'm still scrubbing my eyes out. ::

----------


## KelseyLeann

I know how you feel.. I don't really like chat rooms. I like talking to people, but I always feel like theres a lot of pressure to reply fast in chat. If I don't know what to say I usually freak out and don't reply.. then I look like an ass.

----------


## Antidote

Chat rooms make me uncomfortable. I remember the first time I ever entered one as a teenager I had a panic attack. I prefer chatting one on one. But I'm going to try to use the chat room here for exposure therapy.

----------


## L

I am always popping in and out of the chat room - never know what to say.

----------


## Yossarian

I go in there, but I don't say too much. I just sit back and observe.

----------


## Yellow

I'm kind of nervous to check it out. On other sites, chat rooms seem to be a little "clique" that rarely let in newcomers.

----------


## panda

> I'm kind of nervous to check it out. On other sites,  chat rooms seem to be a little "clique" that rarely let in  newcomers.




I will let you in on my clique, yellow!  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

I entered the chat the other night and was pleasantly surprised. Everyone seemed really nice. I've only been in group chats while in graduate school and maybe that's why I'm a tad scared. But in those chats we had to raise a hand to speak. I guess my old brain just has trouble keep track of a lot of conversations at one time. My multitasking skills aren't what they used to be. 

I like chatting one on one from the chat bar, but the problem with it is that if I'm right in the middle of a long post, or maybe here to just play a game to wind down from work, then I feel I have to stop and talk. I really like talking to people here and enjoy the conversation every time, but I guess it's the interruption thing that gets to me. I'm a children's / teen librarian and I'm interrupted every 2 minutes while I work on projects like planning programs, ordering books, making flyers, scheduling volunteers, etc, so about every 2 minutes, I stop what I'm doing to speak with someone and help them. Don't get me wrong, I love talking to the children, teens and parents and usually sit there having a conversation with them. It's just after doing that all day, I like not having a lot of interruptions at the end of the day. Some is definitely ok though.

Now just because I said that, watch, everybody will be scared to talk to me.  ::):  That's not what I mean so don't everybody stop talking to me! The people here are great! I mean it. And I really like having you guys as friends. And you can talk to me. It's not an all or nothing thing. :-)

----------


## Marleywhite

I often enter the chat room. I don't talk much. Mostly because I am busy and I have nothing to say.

----------


## Harpuia

Chat room's great here compared to others I've been in.  I can play Drawing games on it.

Anyone want a round of tic tac toe?

----------

